

In defense of DHH & the Rails community - blasdel
http://blog.lostlake.org/index.php?/archives/93-In-defense-of-DHH-the-Rails-comminity.html

======
shadytrees
_Yes, I do believe that DHH and the Rails community has done far more to
advance web development than the Apache Software Foundation._

Yes, if your community has done the one good thing of popularizing the MVC web
framework idea, you too can claim that it is better than the place where the
earliest web server was built and the open-source web development platform
that powered the Internet for years without a viable competitor was incubated.
Especially if your only reason is that you are unhappy with having to submit
reports to the people who are providing you legal protection at no monetary
cost.

~~~
tdavis
Perhaps when your entire community has only been around for a few years it is
natural for it to suffer from drastic nearsightedness?

Even if every major ASF project currently "sucks" (which is debatable, but
whatever, I'll concede it), you can't create an argument which throws out
everything the ASF has done _up to now_ and have it sound logical. Which is
why I read this while engaging in a perpetual eye-roll.

~~~
moe
_Perhaps when your entire community has only been around for a few years it is
natural for it to suffer from drastic nearsightedness?_

I suggest someone with stake in ruby to sponsor glasses for that vocal
minority. Articles like this damage the public perception of the ruby
community. That's bad - when you are a programming language then mindshare is
your most valuable asset...

~~~
basugasubaku
The same can be said for comments that conflate ruby with rails.

------
lsb
This is ad hominem and abusive, and insulting to the people and the man-
centuries that've gone into the projects at the ASF.

~~~
cglee
I read it as a PR piece for Lift.

~~~
lsb
What's unfortunate is that when Ruby was small and _why's shadow still loomed
large, there was the acronym MINASWAN: Matz is nice and so we are nice.

Now that Ruby's gotten bigger, the community's gotten bigger, and friendly
small towns don't always become friendly big cities.

(Cf
[http://www.oreillynet.com/ruby/blog/2008/01/zeds_so_expletiv...](http://www.oreillynet.com/ruby/blog/2008/01/zeds_so_expletive_awesome.html#comment-2189366)
for a comment about this 18 months ago)

------
flooha
Ahhh the classic "Apples are great and oranges suck." argument. What a waste
of time.

